# Rules for terminations  (ę) and (em)



## Stardusd

Hi! folks, I am back.
Excuse me any inconvenience I caused with some message.
I am glad that this page has the Polish language running fast, in Polish writing.
I have a doubt when using the termination in the E letter.
Let's go!

Ja jestem  ( I am) ,  Ja wiem (I know) ---they use  "m" whilst>
Ja dziękuję ( I thank)  Ja mówię ( I speak) ---they use ę.
What is the rule for that? Please, write the true Polish letters,"with ogonek", or tiny tail.
May write in Polish (desired) or English.


----------



## kknd

chyba najprecyzyjniejszą odpowiedzią będzie: tak po prostu jest.  trochę jakbyś pytał: dlaczego pisze się po angielsku „to free” i „to be”, ale „to pray” i „to lay”… 

z drugiej strony pytanie nie wydaje się, aż tak strasznie głupie: pierwszym tropem będą zapewne bezokoliczniki, czyli odpowiednio „być” (nieregularny), „wiedzieć” oraz „dziękować”, „mówić”… osobiście przyznam, że nie widzę tutaj za dużego pola do popisu. wydaje mi się więc, że jest to rzecz historyczna (znający inne języki słowiańskie przytoczą zapewne coś a'la _*jesm'_ jako formę „jestem” w tymże języku i _*wiem_, czy też _*dziakuju_, czy _*mowiu_)… przyznam, że odpowiedzi zbywające (tzn. „tak po prostu jest”) będą niesatysfakcjonujące również dla mnie!


----------



## dreamlike

I can't think of any rule governing the endings of verbs in Poland. I'd go along with what kknd said - that's simply the way it is


----------



## majlo

Is it always "ę" at the end of a verb in the first personal singular?


----------



## Stardusd

kknd said:


> chyba najprecyzyjniejszą odpowiedzią będzie: tak po prostu jest.  trochę jakbyś pytał: dlaczego pisze się po angielsku „to free” i „to be”, ale „to pray” i „to lay”…
> 
> z drugiej strony pytanie nie wydaje się, aż tak strasznie głupie: pierwszym tropem będą zapewne bezokoliczniki, czyli odpowiednio „być” (nieregularny), „wiedzieć” oraz „dziękować”, „mówić”… osobiście przyznam, że nie widzę tutaj za dużego pola do popisu. wydaje mi się więc, że jest to rzecz historyczna (znający inne języki słowiańskie przytoczą zapewne coś a'la _*jesm'_ jako formę „jestem” w tymże języku i _*wiem_, czy też _*dziakuju_, czy _*mowiu_)… przyznam, że odpowiedzi zbywające (tzn. „tak po prostu jest”) będą niesatysfakcjonujące również dla mnie!




Tak myślałem. Ale że jest reguła na "a" , na przykład Ja mam, Ja kocham itd... i kończą z "m", dlaczego by nie było na "e".
Trudno! mam więcej słów do głowy schować.
Mam wyjaśnic że od dziecka mówię po Polsku, ale pisać jeno 4 lat tymu zaczęłem. Już jestem dziadtkiem...... wziąłem sobie polskie pisanie jako "hobby". Może jeszcze się przyda.
Thanks!


----------



## marco_2

Żeby sprawę wyjaśnić do końca: odziedziczyliśmy po języku prasłowiańskim 4 koniugacje, chociaż niektóre nasze czasowniki pozmieniały w nich miejsca. W pierwszej i drugiej koniugacji mamy w 1 osobie zawsze końcówkę *-ę*, i takich czasowników jest najwięcej. Trzecia koniugacja - to te, które mają końcówkę *-am, *ale tu chyba nikt nie zrobi błędu. No a tzw. czwarta koniugacja (tak zwana, bo weszły do niej też czasowniki, które kiedyś były gdzie indziej) - to czasowniki z końcówką *-em* i jest ich właściwie tylko cztery: *umiem, rozumiem, wiem, śmiem *+ pochodne (np. dowiem się itd.). I tyle.
P.S. Nie wspomniałem o *jestem, *ale to osobna bajka.


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

marco_2 said:


> Żeby sprawę wyjaśnić do końca: odziedziczyliśmy po języku prasłowiańskim 4 koniugacje, chociaż niektóre nasze czasowniki pozmieniały w nich miejsca. W pierwszej i drugiej koniugacji mamy w 1 osobie zawsze końcówkę *-ę*, i takich czasowników jest najwięcej. Trzecia koniugacja - to te, które mają końcówkę *-am, *ale tu chyba nikt nie zrobi błędu. No a tzw. czwarta koniugacja (tak zwana, bo weszły do niej też czasowniki, które kiedyś były gdzie indziej) - to czasowniki z końcówką *-em* i jest ich właściwie tylko cztery: *umiem, rozumiem, wiem, śmiem *+ pochodne (np. dowiem się itd.). I tyle.
> P.S. Nie wspomniałem o *jestem, *ale to osobna bajka.


Zapomniałeś o *jem*. I w przykładzie podałeś czasownik dowiem, ale to jest czas przyszły prosty, a nie teraźniejszy (mimo tej samej formy).


----------



## Stardusd

POLSKAdoBOJU said:


> Zapomniałeś o *jem*. I w przykładzie podałeś czasownik dowiem, ale to jest czas przyszły prosty, a nie teraźniejszy (mimo tej samej formy).



Dobra i szczęśliwa ( dla mnie) odpowiedź. Jak jest ich jeno 6 to sobie dam radę.
PS- I got a mistake here. My reply is due for -Marco 2. (#6)
Thanks for remember "Jem". (#7).


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

_Jeno_ jest przestarzałe i książkowe; i rzadko spotykane w polszczyźnie codziennej. Tu bym raczej użył _tylko, jedynie,_ lub nawet_ zaledwie._


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, you are right, Polska do Boju:" miałes chamie złoty róg, został ci się jeno sznur."


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

Where is this saying from?


----------



## LilianaB

I am really surprised, you don't know Polska. I was not referring to you, believe me, I don't think so low about you. It is a real quotation. Stanislaw Wyspianski.


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

Yes, I knew it was a quote and you weren't referring to me.


----------



## LilianaB

Wesele." Miałes chamie złoty rog, miałes chamie czapkę z piór, został ci się jeno sznur." I think this is the whole quotation, if I remember well. A beautiful play.


----------



## dreamlike

POLSKAdoBOJU said:


> Where is this saying from?



You're not exactly familiar with the Polish literature, are you?  This is one of the most widely recognized citations in the Polish language.


----------



## Stardusd

About " Jeno". OK! I'll take a note of it.
My reply is meant to Polska do Boju  #9.


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

dreamlike said:


> You're not exactly familiar with the Polish literature, are you?  This is one of the most widely recognized citations in the Polish language.


I have not read a single piece of Polish literature, but for the obligatory Polish school readings in Canada.


----------



## LilianaB

So, you are really a native Canadian, PolskadoBoju like Kerouac's parents? You must have spent most of your life in Poland to know Polish that well. Which books do they include in the Canadian syllabus? I am really interested, if they include any books from Eastern Europe in translation. They are only in translation, right?


----------



## dreamlike

POLSKAdoBOJU said:
			
		

> I have not read a single piece of Polish literature, but for the obligatory Polish school readings in Canada.




Don't you feel compelled to make up for the backlog, now that you're a grown-up? There are some fantastic pieces of writing that you don't know (and some that are best avoided ).


----------



## Ben Jamin

POLSKAdoBOJU said:


> _Jeno_ jest przestarzałe i książkowe; i rzadko spotykane w polszczyźnie codziennej. Tu bym raczej użył _tylko, jedynie,_ lub nawet_ zaledwie._



Owszem, w języku literackim tak, ale w dialektach nadal żywe.


----------



## t.tellur

Aaa, widzę, że nie trzeba mi mówić po angielsku, bo znasz polski starodusdzie. 

Nie jestem chłopakiem, co mówi po polsku od dziecka, ale żyję w pograniczu Czesko-Polskiem i wiem tylko rozmawiać zwyczajną polszczyzną konwerzacyjną, także ci odpowiem na twoje pytanie.
Generalno, większość czasowników polskich ma czas teraźniejszy zakończoną na -ę, tylko malo ma ją zakończoną na -m. By odpowiedzieć na to pytanie, muszę ci coś wzkazać o etymologii. 
-ę jest regularnie reflex prasłowiańskej koniugacji. Wszystki czasowniki miały regularną (tzw. tematyczną) końcowkę -ǫ lub niregularną (atematycznou) końcowkę -m.
Są tylko dwie klasy koniugację (właśnie ich jest pięć, dla morfemów I.-e-/-o-, II.-ne-/-no-, III.-je-/-jo-, IV.-i-, V. atematyczna końcówka, ale pro łatwą potrzebę uczenia je skróczę)

I. bezkoliczniki zakończone na -ǫ w 1. osobie czasu teraźniejszego (jaki jest skrót w polskim? 1. os. cz. ter.?)
nesǫ, berǫ, dvignǫ, pišǫ, meljǫ (mielę), hvaljǫ, s i wiełe dałszych

II. (tylko cztery/pięć czasowników)
byti (esmь), ěsti (ě(d)mь), dati (damь), věděti (vě(d)mь), jьměti (jьmamь) - niektórzy lingwiści nie biorą czasownik jьměti do tejto kategorii.

I jaką to ma koneksję na polski? Prostą.
Polski si zachował psł. końcowkę ǫ i zmienił ją na -ę. Tylko wiedzieć (i derywacje jak powiedzieć, dowiedzieć się itp) da wiem, jeść da jem itd jako w psł.
Dlaczego ale mamy czasowniki jako kocham, działam itp?
Łatwa odpowiedź. W polszczyznie doszło (jak w innych południowo-słowiańskich i  zachodno-słowiańskich językach) k skróceniu(kontrakcji) rdzeńa o wkładne -j-. Ewolcuja polskiego działam (horwatski delam, ruski делаю lub transkrypcja dielaju) prawdiepodobno była taka (bo nieznam dokładnie czas i głównie kolejność zmian tych historycznych):
Psł. dělajǫ->dzielajǫ->dzialajǫ->działaję->działam
Brak kontrakcji jest tylko w 3. osobie - działają, znają, umieją itd.

P.S.:Niech mnie ktokołwiek z większa znajomością etymologii poprawia za jakiś błąd.

*Oh, what the hell I've made English rough translation.*

Aaa, I don’t need to speak English because you already understand it stardusd. 
I’m not someone who speaks Polish from his childhood but I live in the Czech-Polish borderland and I only know casual conversational Polish so I’ll answer your question.
Generally, the most of the Polish verbs got present tense ending nn –ę. Only a small part of them have got this ending on –m. To answer this question, I must tell you something about etymology. –Ę is reagularly reflex of Proto-Slavicsl. declination. All the verbs had regular (thematic) ending –ǫ or irregular (athematic) ending –m. There are only two classes of conjugation in Proto-Slavic (actually there were 5 of them, morphematic ones, I. –e-/-o-, II. –ne-/-no-, III. –je-/-jo-, IV. -i-, V. athematic ending...But for the need to teach easily I’ll make it just 2

I.Infinitives ended on –o, 1st person singular, present tense
nesǫ, berǫ, dvignǫ, pišǫ, meljǫ (mielę), hvaljǫ and many others
II.(only four/five verbs)

byti (esmь), ěsti (ě(d)mь), dati (damь), věděti (vě(d)mь), jьměti (jьmamь) – some linguists don’t consider verb jьměti as a II. class verb.
And what is the connection to Polish? Easy one!
Polish has preserved psl. ending –ǫ and changed it on –ę. Only wiedzieć (and cognates such as powiedzieć, dowiedzieć się and so on) gives wiem, jeść gives jem and so on just as in psl.
But why do we have verbs like kocham, działam etc?
Easy answer. Polish has contracted the stem. Evolution of działam (Croatian delam, russian делаю or transcription dielaju)

Dlaczego ale mamy czasowniki jako kocham, działam itp?
Łatwa odpowiedź. W polszczyznie doszło (jak w innych południowo-słowiańskich i zachodno-słowiańskich językach) k skróceniu(kontrakcji) rdzeńa o wkładne -j-. Ewolcuja polskiego działam (horwatski delam, ruski делаю lub transcription dielaju) was probably alike (because I don’t know exactly time and especially the order of these historical changes):
Psl. dělajǫ->dzielajǫ->dzialajǫ->działaję->działam
The contraction is missing only in 3rd person plural – dziłają, znają, umieją etc.
P.S.:Somone with better knowledge of etymology, feel free to correct me for any mistake I’ve made.


----------



## Stardusd

Dziękuję. 
O tych czasownikach (pięć) nie mam więcej trudności. 
W trzeciej coniugacji zawsze się kończy na "a", to bardzo łatwo, tylko dodać "m". I to samo w pierwszej, jak kończone na "a", na przykład- Ja m(a)>>mam.
Też nie marzę pisać tak dokładnie jak prawdiwy Polak, ale że często piszę do krewnych (kiedy używam 1 koniugację) w Polsce to miałem niepewność czy dokładnie kreślę.
Ja mieszkam w Brazylii. Polski i Angielski bierę sobie jako "hobby".
A że Angielski niema "ogonków, kropków itd" to zdaje się łatwiejszy. Ale też ma swoje zawady. My reply to-t.tellur #21


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

LilianaB said:


> So, you are really a native Canadian, PolskadoBoju like Kerouac's parents? You must have spent most of your life in Poland to know Polish that well.


I don't consider myself a native Canadian, although I speak English natively and am a Canadian citizen. I was four years old when I emigrated from Poland and I've been back only once, about 15 years ago. I attribute my knowledge of Polish to having a pretty good memory and my love for languages (and reading about the topic). I get personal satisfaction in finding the correct term/word whenever in doubt. There's nothing that drives me crazy more than hearing code-switching among immigrants. It's just sloppy and lazy.


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

dreamlike said:


> Don't you feel compelled to make up for the backlog, now that you're a grown-up? There are some fantastic pieces of writing that you don't know (and some that are best avoided ).[/COLOR]


Maybe one day. I don't really enjoy reading works of fiction. I prefer non-fiction books on languages, linguistics, (esp. etymology or typology) or investing.


----------



## LilianaB

Which Polish books do they include in the syllabus in Canadian colleges? The only one I had as mandatory reading was Joseph Conrad in English, who did not even consider himself a Polish writer.


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

LilianaB said:


> Which Polish books do they include in the syllabus in Canadian colleges? The only one I had as mandatory reading was Joseph Conrad in English, who did not even consider himself a Polish writer.


I don't know. I didn't take Polish in university. They only offered basic Polish and truth be told, I could've taught the course.


----------

